# My Bag



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bag*

That looks great. Looks like it has room for everything. Nicely laid out. Way to go.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks Nice


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I would say you make a suggestion to your company to start producing them, if they can make them inexpensive I'm sure they would sell a ton.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> I would say you make a suggestion to your company to start producing them, if they can make them inexpensive I'm sure they would sell a ton.


I 2nd that


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

who cares about the camo that bag is great. Awesome job


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

how much do you think that costs to make?


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bdgerfn20 said:


> how much do you think that costs to make?


I'm not real sure yet. I would have to look into some other camo and foam prices. This bag has allot more quality in it than I think people want to put out for a soft bag. I think I would also do some solid and black colors.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

That's schweet dude !


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

krieger said:


> That's schweet dude !


Thanks


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

ParkerBow said:


> who cares about the camo that bag is great. Awesome job


What do you think about using brown or tan instead of camo?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

floridabowman said:


> What do you think about using brown or tan instead of camo?


plain old black would be sweet too!


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it looks real good. Quality seems high especially with some of the bags/cases that I've seen in stores. I like the old camo but agree that some other colors would look cool as well.


----------



## christobotha (Jan 20, 2009)

Two Thumbs up !


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice bag. Looks like it could hold a good bit of gear along with your bow. Also, you can't beat free. =)

The cordura is the expensive part. Retails around 8.50 a yard and you need about 6 yards for one of these bags. The webbing and zippers are around .75 and 1.25 a foot each and the foam is probably pretty inexpensive. I could make one of those bags for about $90 shipped I think, but would have to find the material first to be sure. 

IF there are several people interested, I can look into it, but I would also need to buy a heavier sewing machine in order to make them so I'd say I'd need 15 orders minimum to really consider it. If that sounds good, send me a PM and I'll start a post about making them, but I don't really think there'll be that many people who want a soft bag that costs more than a hard bag.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I have already produced some in all black and other colors available soon. please PM me (The Designer). Bag costs $60.00 plus shipping.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> I have already produced some in all black and other colors available soon. please PM me (The Designer). Bag costs $60.00 plus shipping.


The bags are being sewn professionally by a company in Tampa that has been around for decades. Warranty included.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice bag well thought out and I love camo! Let us know when you start selling them.


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

DosEquis said:


> Nice bag. Looks like it could hold a good bit of gear along with your bow. Also, you can't beat free. =)
> 
> The cordura is the expensive part. Retails around 8.50 a yard and you need about 6 yards for one of these bags. The webbing and zippers are around .75 and 1.25 a foot each and the foam is probably pretty inexpensive. I could make one of those bags for about $90 shipped I think, but would have to find the material first to be sure.
> 
> IF there are several people interested, I can look into it, but I would also need to buy a heavier sewing machine in order to make them so I'd say I'd need 15 orders minimum to really consider it. If that sounds good, send me a PM and I'll start a post about making them, but I don't really think there'll be that many people who want a soft bag that costs more than a hard bag.



Sorry about the confusion, I misunderstood the context of this post. I'd delete my comments but don't seem to be able to or even to edit my post. Admins, please delete my posts from this thread, all others, please ignore.

Dos


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> The bags are being sewn professionally by a company in Tampa that has been around for decades. Warranty included.


PM me if you would like a bag $57.95 plus shipping.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

floridabowman said:


> What do you think about using brown or tan instead of camo?


I am somewhat partial to "Coyote Brown" and "Desert Camo" :shade:


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> I am somewhat partial to "Coyote Brown" and "Desert Camo" :shade:


I believe I will offer them in OD, tan, brown, black and camo.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

The bags are going through a few modifications and are going to be sewn by the same company that makes Oakley bags. Should have the first prototype next week.


----------



## NB-Nocks (Mar 25, 2009)

That is neat! I like it.

Jenny Hanneman
Sales Manager
NB-Nocks Research


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> The bags are going through a few modifications and are going to be sewn by the same company that makes Oakley bags. Should have the first prototype next week.


hey when you get a chance pm me.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Dimensions?*

I'd be interested in some dimensions. I like long A2A bows and have a hard time finding soft bags that fit them (like the Bowtech Constitution). 
Also what size are the side bags? It would be great if they were sized to fit a particular arrow box and Plano tool kit.

Thanks. Looks like a great product.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Dakota6gun said:


> I'd be interested in some dimensions. I like long A2A bows and have a hard time finding soft bags that fit them (like the Bowtech Constitution).
> Also what size are the side bags? It would be great if they were sized to fit a particular arrow box and Plano tool kit.
> 
> Thanks. Looks like a great product.


The bags currently are 19"H X 40"L X 3"D the pockets are 3"D. I can put my release, a set of Allen wrenches and a range finder in the top pocket.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks very good, and I love the thread title.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*bag*

Wow thats impressive for hand made:teeth:


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got the word the first off the shelf prototype will be delivered in three weeks. Will post pictures then


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Update*

Well the first prototype finally came in from California. Some notable changes are a vulcanized rubber bottom and Velcro to secure the handle together. The color of this one is OD although it doesn’t look like it the picture. AP camo and Tan prototypes to follow. What do you think?


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

looks good, how much can i get one for, please pm?


----------



## flipmo (Jun 4, 2008)

I like it How Much? Please PM me


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

The bags will be available for sale shortly. I still have some details to work out with the manufacturer. Please PM me if you are interested and I will keep track of eberyone.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

good stuff.. Great product.. BUY HIS STUFF!!. hes a good guy!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

floridabowman said:


> The bags will be available for sale shortly. I still have some details to work out with the manufacturer. Please PM me if you are interested and I will keep track of eberyone.


If your going to start selling them, please DO NOT do it in this thread.

This is a DIY section and not the classifieds. Just make a thread in the general classifieds section, much easier than PM's and this way you all can leave feedback after the deal.

BTW: The case looks awesome and the woodland camo looks sweet too, kinda retro! :grin:

Lou
AT Classifieds Moderator


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I understand, as soon as they are available for sale I will post it and move the thread.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Latest samples*

What do you think of the color?


----------



## 'J' (May 19, 2009)

I like the brown one the best.:darkbeer:


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey where did you get the twin string stoppers?? my brother has a game over and it has the factory one but would like to add another. i wouldnt mind putting some on my illusion


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Check out this post Click here


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks. especially for not saying " oh i bought them, they are made for that bow"


----------



## 1justright (Feb 24, 2009)

I want one :mg:


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

1justright said:


> I want one :mg:


Thanks for all the interest, soon as they become available to sell I will post a message. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## SEflaHUNTIN (Jun 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Update*

OK well I know it has been a while but its all done now. The bags will start appearing in catalogs and shops after a while. Due to large minimum order quantities it will be a while before i can sell individual bags. Keep the PMs coming and I will make sure everyone gets one when they are available. The bags are 900d Cadora on the outside and 600d on the inside. MSRP will be $49.95, AT members will get them for $44.95 for a limited time offer. Remember the bags are not yet for sale. I have in inclued some pictures of the final configuration. Thanks.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Last Post*

The cases are now available through H&H Archery, a long with Compound Logic's full line of slings. get with your local dealers and have them setup an account with H&H Archery. I will have a store open on my website by the end of the year, thanks so much for all of the posts.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Have you thought about making them a little deeper and adding a 1" padded divider for a 2 bow case ? Im sure some of the shooters that pack more than one bow would much appreciate it and be interested


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, we plan on making a double bow case and a hybrid case by next fall.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Products now being sold at the Sportsmans Guide


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

This would do very well as a recuve/longbow case. Many traditional guys buy cases like this.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> Products now being sold at the Sportsmans Guide


ttt


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> Products now being sold at the Sportsmans Guide


ttt


----------

